# Induction lighting



## admonjj (Apr 21, 2012)

I need to retrofit a new 400 watt induction lamp in place of a 1000punk watt MY fixture. The electrical system is a 480trust delta ungrounded system. How can I convert this to 120? The induction ballasts do not have a 480v option. Only 120-277 universal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is a 1000punk watt MY fixture? And a 480trust delta ungrounded system?


----------



## admonjj (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry. I was using my phone when I typed this up. Fingers are to fat. 

I meant 1000 watt metal halide. And 480volt delta ungrounded system.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*step*



admonjj said:


> Sorry. I was using my phone when I typed this up. Fingers are to fat.
> 
> I meant 1000 watt metal halide. And 480volt delta ungrounded system.


you need to set a step down transformer 

acme transformer


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> you need to set a step down transformer
> 
> acme transformer


Yeah, a small 500 watt transformer would work but, look into another manufacturer or ask if they can produce one for 480.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*T*

TRy these guys http://www.electricalpowertransformer.com/acme.html

I've bought a few off them. Great customer service


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

admonjj said:


> I need to retrofit a new 400 watt induction lamp in place of a 1000punk watt MY fixture. The electrical system is a 480trust delta ungrounded system. How can I convert this to 120? The induction ballasts do not have a 480v option. Only 120-277 universal.


Make sure to take power reading at 480v side to add transformer loss. I'd wager you're looking at a power consumption increase of 10-15% since small transformers aren't exceptionally efficient. I'm guessing the control will be through the existing setup, but if its going to be done at the load side, you'll also need to add up no load transformer draw x # of off hours per yr.


----------

